# Solling Downhill 2009 --- 29. - 30. August



## Deleted 25931 (3. Juni 2009)

Moinmoin,

auch in diesem Jahr veranstaltet der DDMC-Solling e.V. wieder das traditionelle Jedermann-Downhill-Rennen im Solling-Funpark in Merxhausen. Einschließlich Challenge4Mtb und Niedersachsenmeisterschaft. 

Anders als in den vergangenen beiden Jahren, wird die Strecke dieses Jahr wieder über den regulären Downhill-Abschnitt im Funpark laufen, auf dem auch schon Rennen zur damaligen King-Of-Bikepark Serie etc. stattfanden.

Nähere Informationen gibt es unter folgendem Link: http://festival.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=30

Bei Fragen, einfach melden.

gruß


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Juli 2009)

Moinmoin,

die Anmeldung ist jetzt online.

http://anmeldung-dh.zeitmessung.net/

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juli 2009)

jau  , freuen uns schon sehr auf das wochenende.
die desterfreun.de sind mit ca. 10 leuten am start 

müssen die challenge-fahrer auch die 3  pfand für die startnummer mit bezahlen ?
wir haben doch schon unsere startnummern ?


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet, bezahlt, alles klar!

Jetzt noch das Bier kalt stellen und dann kann's los geh'n


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2009)

gibt´s eigentlich i-wo eine teilnehmerliste ?


----------



## xbiker1000 (7. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gibt´s eigentlich i-wo eine teilnehmerliste ?



wird demnächst auf der Webseite zu finden sein.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet!

deisterfreun.de "Vereins" Meisterschaft 
Der letzte zahlt die Zeche 

Oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Angemeldet!
> 
> deisterfreun.de "Vereins" Meisterschaft
> Der letzte zahlt die Zeche
> ...



hätte was  
gibt es zeitgutschriften für die älteren semester ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hätte was
> gibt es Zeitgutschriften für die älteren Semester ?



Ja:
> 50 Jahre + 1 Sek.
> 55 Jahre + 2 Sek.
> 60 Jahre + 5 Sek.
> 70 Jahre + 10 Sek.

 oder anders 
Zeit + (100-Alter)


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> oder anders
> Zeit + (100-Alter)



dann müssen wir aber echt schnell sein


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2009)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> wird demnächst auf der Webseite zu finden sein.....




wann kommt denn nun die teilnehmerliste ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Juli 2009)

ja sorry.

unser "anmeldemann" scheint wohl mal fix in den urlaub verschwunden zu sein. sobald die liste steht, wird das hier kund getan.

gruß


----------



## xbiker1000 (3. August 2009)

der Anmeldemann ist wieder da und wir haben nun die Starterliste online


----------



## Niggels (4. August 2009)

Oh die Deisterfreun.de stark vertreten  Hab nun auch bezahlt. Es kann losgehen. Ich freue mich. Hab gehört, die Strecke geht wieder durch den oberen Teil der Forstes?

MfG Niklas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. August 2009)

Moin,

ja oben durch den Forst und dann weiter auf den ursprünglichen Downhill mit Steinfeld oben, unten etc.....

gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2009)

Ich habe SCHISS!
Und noch kein Safety Jaket


----------



## Niggels (17. August 2009)

Warum hasten schiss Roudy? Ich dachte die Deisterfreun.de rocken das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Warum hasten schiss Roudy? Ich dachte die Deisterfreun.de rocken das Ding



Zum Thema "Schiss" und Roudy bergab überlasse ich hoerman das Wort.
Nur soviel: Man muss mich auch mal anschreinen. Ich springe dann Sachen, nur um Ruhe zu haben


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. August 2009)

Hey Jungs, hab hier schon gefragt, es kam aber keine Antwort: Gibt es noch Startplätze? Ich wäre vielleicht kurzfristig bei den Herren oder mit dem Hardtail am Start...


----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2009)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja oben durch den Forst und dann weiter auf den ursprünglichen Downhill mit Steinfeld oben, unten etc.....
> 
> gruß



hab auch schon im DH Fred gefragt. Geht es vom Steinfeld auch wieder über die beiden Gaps zur Wiese??


----------



## Madeba (19. August 2009)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Startplätze?


Teilnehmerlimit lt. Homepage: 160
bisherige Anmeldungen lt. Homepage: rd.110


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. August 2009)

moin,

ja die strecke geht über den regulären dh vom forst mit steinfeldern etc. und einem gap, sprich dem unterem gap. 

stand am sonntag waren 150 angemeldete fahrer. meldungen am rennwochenende auf eigene gefahr.

gruß


----------



## Chrashem (21. August 2009)

Kann man sich noch anmelden? 
Kann man da auch als blutiger Anfänger fahren?


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. August 2009)

Also die Anmeldung ist soweit ich weiss voll. Da immer noch ein paar Leute abspringen bzw. nicht auftauchen, könnte man sich noch Samstag/Sonntag nachmelden. Nen kleines "Polster"  für Nachmelder haben wir eingebaut. Versprechen das es klappt, kann ich allerdings nicht. Aber nach hause schicken werden wir so einfach auch niemanden.

Grundsätzlich sind alle schwierigeren Stellen umfahrbar. 

gruß


----------



## Chrashem (22. August 2009)

Okay, danke.


Aber was heißt schwierig?

Ist die Strecke so wie Winterberg? 
Wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Airhaenz (22. August 2009)

Wenn du Winterberg gut runterkommst wirst du das auch im Solling. 
Den Rest musst du dir vor Ort selbst angucken..


----------



## Airhaenz (25. August 2009)

Gibt es nochmal eine aktualisierte Starterliste?
Haben uns letzte Woche zu 4ert angemeldet und würden uns freuen so eine Bestätigung zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (25. August 2009)

Aktualisiert..... Bis Sonntag und bringt schönes Wetter mit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

Wann kommen die Ergebnisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRuediger/MerxhausenDH09#

und hier
http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/MerxhasuenDownhill09#


----------



## RaD (31. August 2009)

Schöne Fotos !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

Kennt jemand die genaue Streckenlänge und die Höhenmeter der Strecke von Wochenende?


----------



## sebbi (31. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wann kommen die Ergebnisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist der Niggelswerner der die fotos beim zweiten link gemacht hat zufällig hier im ibc würd gerne das foto 181haben
wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## exto (31. August 2009)

Schreib mal ne PN an "Niggels" hier im Forum...


----------



## sebbi (31. August 2009)

achso danke


----------



## Flummi-pix (2. September 2009)

Hi, 

unter http://www.flummi-pix.de gibts einige Bilder von Sonntag.

grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. September 2009)

Ich habe mal eins bestellt.

Weitere gibt es hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/M...uenDownhillO9#
http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRued...erxhausenDH09# 
http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRuediger/MerxhausenDH092#
http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/BestOfMerxhausen#

Offen ist noch meine Frage nach der Streckenlänge und der Höhendifferenz!

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasse666 (13. September 2009)

Hi.
Ich wollte fragen ob eventuell einer ein Helmkameravideo von dem Wochenende hat? Hab einige mit ner Cam aufem Helm rumfahren sehen.


----------



## akastylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

ich komme aus Northeim und habe mal vor die Tage im Solling zu biken, nur leider kenne ich mich da gar nicht aus, wo sind die Singletrails, Downhillpassagen etc. hat jemand Strecken oder eine Karte auf der Punkte markiert sind? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen 

Gruß und Kette rechts

Basti


----------



## exto (7. Oktober 2009)

Die "normalen" Strecken sind wohl alle ausgeschildert.

Wenn du bergab fahren willst, ist eher der Funpark Solling was für dich. Must du mal googeln. Es gibt ne eigene Homepage, da werden sie geholfen. Der Betreiber (Hartmut) kann dir sicher auch einiges zum Touren fahren erzählen...


----------



## akastylez (7. Oktober 2009)

Wunderbar ;-) ich danke für die Info!


----------



## Tasse666 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob für dieses Jahr wieder ein Rennen geplant ist? Fand das 2009 sehr gelungen und hoffe das es dieses Jahr eine Fortsetzung findet?
Gibts dafür eventuell schon einen Termin?


----------



## xbiker1000 (25. Februar 2010)

ja gibte es ..... 17.-18.07.2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Khaki (16. März 2010)

Ab wann kann man denn wohl mit der Anmeldung rechnen?
Als Einstieg fände ich es sehr interessant...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. März 2010)

Ich denke mal so 6 Wochen in etwa vor dem Rennen sollte die Anmeldung möglich sein.


----------



## Tasse666 (9. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, ab wann kann man wieder im Funpark fahren? Wollte verstärkt den Downhill nutzen. Sind denn irgentwann Shuttle-Termine geplant? 
Hab auf der Homepage des Vereins nichts gefunden


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. April 2010)

moin,

rein theoretisch kann man das ganze jahr fahren. einfach an hartmut kumlehn ne mail senden. oder anrufen. damit einer bescheid weiss. geshuttelt wird ab 4 personen am besten mit voranmeldung.

gruß


----------



## Der Khaki (16. April 2010)

Hallo, ist wer am 24.04 unterwegs? Wollen wohl mit ein paar Leuten vorbeikommen...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Juni 2010)

So. Es ist vollbracht. Anmeldung und Ausschreibung für das diesjährige DH-Rennen sind online. 

Ausschreibung

Anmeldung

Bei Fragen einfach melden.

gruß


----------



## Tasse666 (9. Juni 2010)

Samstag nur eine Stunde Training, von 17.00-18.00 Uhr? Und dafür noch 30 Euro verlangen? Sorry Jungs, ich fand das Rennen letztes Jahr sehr gelungen und die Strecke macht auch echt spaß, aber unter diesen Bedingungen zahle ich keine 30 Euro.
Wäre Samstag wieder den ganzen tag Training möglich wäre ich sofort dabei, aber so ist mir mein Geld doch etwas zu teuer.......


----------



## chris2305 (9. Juni 2010)

Was kostet der SpaÃ denn nun??
In der Ausschriebung steht 20,-â¬ und bei Anmeldung bekommt man ne Mail mit 15,-â¬.

Was ist denn nun richtig??


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Juni 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Samstag nur eine Stunde Training, von 17.00-18.00 Uhr? Und dafür noch 30 Euro verlangen? Sorry Jungs, ich fand das Rennen letztes Jahr sehr gelungen und die Strecke macht auch echt spaß, aber unter diesen Bedingungen zahle ich keine 30 Euro.
> Wäre Samstag wieder den ganzen tag Training möglich wäre ich sofort dabei, aber so ist mir mein Geld doch etwas zu teuer.......



Ja, Ist wie letztes Jahr. Samstag kann den ganzen Tag trainiert werden.


----------



## Tasse666 (9. Juni 2010)

In der Ausschreibung steht aber Training am Samstag von 17.00-1800 Uhr???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasse666 (9. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spaß denn nun??
> In der Ausschriebung steht 20,- und bei Anmeldung bekommt man ne Mail mit 15,-.
> 
> Was ist denn nun richtig??



20 Euro Anmeldegebühr und 10 Euro Shüttlegebühr die am Veranstaltungstag zu entrichten sind! Laut Ausschreibung!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Juni 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spaß denn nun??
> In der Ausschriebung steht 20,- und bei Anmeldung bekommt man ne Mail mit 15,-.
> 
> Was ist denn nun richtig??



Klär ich noch.


----------



## chris2305 (9. Juni 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> 20 Euro Anmeldegebühr und 10 Euro Shüttlegebühr die am Veranstaltungstag zu entrichten sind! Laut Ausschreibung!



Lesen kann ich auch!!

Nur wenn du dich anmeldest steht da, das man 15,- bezahlen soll.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Juni 2010)

Jungs. Entspannt euch. Das wird alles noch geklärt.


----------



## chris2305 (9. Juni 2010)

ist doch alles entspannt.

Klärung naht doch!! Danke


----------



## Der Khaki (9. Juni 2010)

So, habe mich auch mal angemeldet und werde dann mal mein erstes Rennen bestreiten...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. Juni 2010)

So. Training am Samstag von 10-18 Uhr.
Gebühr 20. Shuttlegebühr gilt natürlich für das komplette Wochende.

Die Transporter fürs shutteln sind leider nicht gerade günstig. Und diverse andere Dinge wollen bzw. müssen auch noch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Der Khaki (10. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich ja super an..
Wie ist es mit Zelten, kostet das sepperat und wie ist es mit Waschgelegenheiten.
Sonst überlege ich in Holzminden zu campieren...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2010)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> So. Training am Samstag von 10-18 Uhr.
> Gebühr 20. Shuttlegebühr gilt natürlich für das komplette Wochende.
> 
> Die Transporter fürs shutteln sind leider nicht gerade günstig. Und diverse andere Dinge wollen bzw. müssen auch noch bezahlt werden.




20  shuttlegebühr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Khaki (10. Juni 2010)

nein, er meint bestimmt die anmeldung.
weil in der bestätigungs-email 15 euro steht.
Gehe ich mal von aus...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2010)

20â¬ Startgeld + 3â¬ Pfand fÃ¼r die Startnummer + 10â¬ GebÃ¼hr fÃ¼rs Shutteln an beiden Tagen


----------



## Tasse666 (11. Juni 2010)

Wird dieses Jahr wieder auf derselben Strecke wie letztes Jahr gefahren, oder hab ihr Streckenveränderungen vorgesehen?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. Juni 2010)

Tasse666 schrieb:


> Wird dieses Jahr wieder auf derselben Strecke wie letztes Jahr gefahren, oder hab ihr Streckenveränderungen vorgesehen?



Im unteren Bereich wird die Strecke wohl eine etwas andere Streckenführung bekommen als letztes Jahr.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich habe einen Startplatz zu vegeben. Schon angemeldet und bezahlt, bei Interesse PN!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Startplatz zu vegeben. Schon angemeldet und bezahlt, bei Interesse PN!



was´n los ?
haste dich im urlaub zerlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juli 2010)

Jo. 5. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen. Wir müssen den Kampf um den 3. Platz im internen Ranking auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jo. 5. Mittelhandknochen gebrochen. Wir müssen den Kampf um den 3. Platz im internen Ranking auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.



Ach du Schei$$e.
2010 ist das deisterfreun.de PEST Jahr.


----------



## Der Khaki (18. Juli 2010)

war ne feine sache, leider musste ich schon eher nach hause. wenn wer bilder hat, meldet euch mal bitte.


----------



## Phil81 (18. Juli 2010)

War ne super Veranstalltung! Vielen Dank an die Ausrichter


----------



## Der Khaki (24. Juli 2010)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juli 2010)

Hier http://www.ddmc-solling.de/images/stories/sollingdh2010.jpg

Und hier http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82


----------



## Der Khaki (3. Juni 2012)

Findet das Rennen dieses Jahr wieder statt?
Gruß


----------

